# إشعيــــــاء النبـى...من هو ؟وماهى رؤياه ؟؟؟



## khalafmakary (21 ديسمبر 2010)

إشعيــــــاء النبـى

من هو ؟
هو أحد أنبياء الكتاب المقدس وسفره من أطول أسفار الكتاب ويحوى أكثر عدد من النبوات المختصة بالمسيح لذلك لقب بالنبى الأنجيلى ، واسم "إشعياء" يعنى "يهوه يخلص" أو "ياه (الرب) خلاصى" وهذا الاسم يدل على رسالته التى أعلنها. وهو ابن "آموص" (آموص: قوة الله) وقد تنبأ فى أثناء حكم ملوك يهوذا: عزيا ويوثام وآحاز وحزقيا وفترة خدمته امتدت من 740 حتى 701 ق0م0
كان متزوج وله ابنان الأول "ِشآر يشوب" ومعناه "بقية ستعود" ولعل القصد من ذلك رجوع البقية من السبى، والثانى "مهير شلال حاش بز" ومعناه سريع إلى النهب والسلب متعجل إلى الغنيمة ، اشارة إلى آشور و غزوه المدمر للشعب .
و يقال إن إشعياء عاش حتى بلغ التسعين من عمره و يقول تقليد أنه مات منشوراً ، و يحتمل جداً أن يكون هناك تلميح لأستشهاده فى ( عبرانيين 11 : 37 ) " رُجموا نُشروا " .

إشعياء و رؤياه :

هذا الرجل العظيم يسجل لنا فى الاصحاح السادس الرؤيا التى يمكن أن نعتبرها نقطة التحول فى تاريخه. و فى هذا الأختبار نرى كيف أعده الله للعمل العظيم الذى قام به و ماهى الدروس الأساسية التى لابد لكل خادم حقيقى أن يتعلمها : رأى الرب :
" فى سنة وفاة عزّيا الملك رأيت السيد جالسأ على كرسى عال و مرتفع و أذياله تملأ الهيكل " 
أول ما شاهده هو الرب نفسه فى مجده العظيم و قداسته الكلية " رأيت السيد ( أدوناى : من له السيادة على الجميع ) " رآه فى سنه وفاة عزّيا الملك : الملك العظيم الذى ملك لمدة 52 عام لكنه بسبب نجاحه أرتفع قلبه و رغب أن يأخذ وظيفة الكهنوت بالأضافة للمُلك و كانت هذه خيانة للرب ، فضربه الرب بالبرص ( 2 أى 26 : 16 – 21 ) و أراد الرب أن يحول نظر إشعياء من الأرض إلى السماء ، من ملك عظيم ضرب بالبرص ( النجاسة ) لكبريائه ، إلى الملك الحقيقى : رب الجنود الكلى القداسة و ربما كان إشعياء يفكر فى من سيملأ فراغ عزّيا بعد 52 سنة من الحكم فإذ به يرى الملك الدائم الذى هو الرب يسوع الأزلى الأبدى ( يو 12 : 41 ) 
و رأى إشعياء أيضاً الملائكة السرافيم ، و كلمة السرافيم تعنى : الملتهبين أو المشتعلين " الصانع ملائكته رياحاً و خدامه نار ملتهبة " ( مز 104 : 4 ) و هم يعبرون عن قداسة الله التى تكشف كل دنس ، لذا فكل ملاك نادى الآخر قائلاً " قدوس قدوس رب الجنود " . و أجنحة السرافيم تكشف عن حقيقة هامة : وهى أن الأقتراب من حضرة الرب و الخشوع قدامة " باثنين يغطى وجه و بأثنين يغطى رجليه " لابد أن يسبقا الأنطلاق لخدمته " بأثنين يطير " .
إذا فالمشهد كله ينبض بالقداسة ؛ و هذا الدرس الأول لمن يريد أن يخدم الرب " نخدم الله خدمة مرضية بخضوع و تقوى لأن إلهنا نار آكلة " ( عبرانيين 12 : 28 ، 29 ).

رأى نفسه :
" فقلت ويل لى إنى هلكت لأنى إنسان نجس الشفتين و أنا ساكن بين شعب نجس الشفتين لأن عينّى قد رأتا الملك رب الجنود "
بمجرد أن رأى إشعياء الرب فى مجده و قداسته أنكشفت أمامه حالته فأدرك نجاسته . و مع أنه من أفضل الشخصيات فى عصره ، و قذ أستخدمه الرب لتوصيل كلمته لشعبه لكنه ، إزاء عظمة الرب رأى نفسه على حقيقتها و أعلن بكل صدق إنه فى ذاته لا يختلف عن باقى الشعب ، ولا فرق فالشعب نجس الشفتين و هو كذلك نجس الشفتين.
و الإقرار بحقيقة النفس يضع فى النفس صدقاً و أمانة و اتضاع . لكننا لا يمكننا أن نتضع و ننكسر حقيقة ما لم ندرك عظمته و مجده أولاً .
و بمجرد أن أعترف إشعياء بحالته ، أتاه العلاج الإلهى ، إذ طار إليه واحد من السرافيم و بيده جمرة قد أخذها بملقط من على المذبح و مس بها فمه ؛ فعلى اساس ذبيحة الجلجثة يمكن لكل من يؤمن أن ينال غفراناً لخطاياه و تطهيراً من نجاسته. و لعلنا نلاحظ هنا أن السيد لم يوبخ إشعياء على خطاياه أو ينظر إليه بغضب أو يذله بها ، بل سارع فى الحال إلى تطهيره عندما أعترف بها .



رأى الرسالة :
" ثم سمعت صوت السيد قائلاً : من أرسل و من يذهب من أجلنا فقلت هأنذا أرسلنى "
هنا فقط ، و بعد كل ما سبق ، سمع إشعياء صوت النداء للخدمه . كثيرون يريدون أن يقوموا بخدمة لله و بأعمال صالحة تحوز رضاه دون أن يدركوا أن إله القداسة يشترط أولا ً التطهير من التجاسة بالأغتسال فى دم المسيح . ثم أن لا يمكن أن نذهب للآخرين برسالة مؤثرة دون أن نكون قد تعلمنا عن قداسة الله و نعمته الغافرة .
و دعوة السيد ليست إجبارية لكنها اختيارية " من أرسل ؟و من يذهب لأجلنا ؟ " فهو ينتظر القلب المشتاق و النفس الراغبة " إن أراد أحد أن يأتى ورائى " و قد أجاب إشعياء بالإيجاب " هأنذا أرسلنى ".
أنه يضع نفسه تماما بين يدى الرب ليرسله كما يشاء و إلى من يشاء ؛ فهو لم يقل " هأنذا أذهب " بل " هأنذا أرسلنى " و الخدمه الصحيحة تنبع من إرسالية إلهية ، لا تكليفات بشرية . لقد قال الرب أيام إرميا " لم أرسل الأنبياء بل هم جروا " ( إر 23 :21 ) أما يوحنا المعمدان فقد قيل عنه أنه " مرسل من الله " ( يو 1 : 6 ) .
و مع أن رسالة إشعياء كانت من أصعب الرسائل و اقساها إذ كان مرسلاً لإنذار و تحريض شعب لن يتجاوب و لن يتوب ، إلا أنه قبلها و قام بها على أكمل وجه . إن الله يتمجد عندما يُكرز بكلمته و يُعلن حقه سواء قبل السامعون أو رفضوا علماً بأن كلمته لا ترجع إليه فارغة . إذاً فلنستمر فى الكرازة بالإنجيل كيفما تكون النتائج . و ليكن شعارنا " لأننا رائحة المسيح الذكية لله فى الذين يخلصون و فى الذين يهلكون ، لهؤلاء رائحة موت لموت ، ولأولئك رائحة حياة لحياة " ( 2كو 2 : 15 ، 16 ) .


----------



## fady maher (21 ديسمبر 2010)




----------

